# Use ICW or open gulf of mexico?



## jr438234606 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Folks. I am planning a cruise from New Orleans/Lake Pontchartrain to Pensacola Bay. From Lake Pontchartrain to Mobile Bay seems pretty straight-forward cutting through the Mississippi Sound. However, after Mobile Bay the ICW get smaller and trickier. I'm wondering if I should jump into the Gulf of Mexico after Dauphine Island and cruise directly to Pensacola Bay. Although recently ASA certified, I am an inexperienced cruiser. I own a heavy 44' Cheoy Lee. Questions: Would I make better time in the Gulf? Would conditions probably be uncomfortable? Should I stick to the ICW if at all possible? Forgive the dumb questions. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Your instinct is right. West of Mobile, the GIWW is wide and pretty, and the barrier islands (Ship, Horn, Petit Bois, Dauphin, mostly national seashores) are a nice stopping-off point. East of Mobile, I'd go offshore to P'cola, get away from the narrower channels and being hemmed in with all the powerboats. In the typical summer southerly, should be a nice reach, you'll make good time. Listen to the marine weather stations, you'll be fine.


----------



## MHRitter (Feb 24, 2001)

*We had a 52 ft bridge clearance and 5ft draft*

We went from Mobile Bay to Carabella on the inside, one time the antenna did bow almost far enough to clean off the wind speed instrument and vane. That I think was the bridge just before Destin at just past low tide.

We had just purchased Chart View Tracker and the software set in and had them delivered to us at the marina in Fairhope AL. It was our first saltwater experience and it was fun. Near Pensacola we saw our first dolphins. see us at www.sankaty.homestead.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

we took our time an went up the IWW our mast is 48 but we loved stopping at ports along the way by the time we got to carrabelle trop.ALBERTO came thru 6 8 ft waves @ 4 sec. apart thank god we were down with the gulf but
we'll be heading back after hurr.season some ppl go straight across with low speedyou just anchor out in the winter its easier to go straight across grab your cruising guides an take your pick steinhachee is a nice little place so is crystal river good luck Solistice formly Locomtive Breath


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Crossing the gulf not all details quoted*




goagebell said:


> we took our time an went up the IWW our mast is 48 but we loved stopping at ports along the way by the time we got to carrabelle trop.ALBERTO came thru 6 8 ft waves @ 4 sec. apart thank god we were down with the gulf but
> we'll be heading back after hurr.season some ppl go straight across with low speedyou just anchor out in the winter its easier to go straight across grab your cruising guides an take your pick steinhachee is a nice little place so is crystal river good luck Solistice formly Locomtive Breath


----------

